

HTML/CSS: Annotated Tutorial - martinchavez
https://github.com/MartinChavez/HTML-CSS

======
martinchavez
HTML/CSS: Annotated Tutorial

Use this tutorial as a guide to learn HTML and CSS. Each unit contains an
annotated lesson that can assist you in developing your Web Development
skills.

Topics:

Basics Divs Fonts Hexadecimal Colors Images Links Selectors The Box Model Web
Forms

~~~
DarthMader
How do I download and use this?

~~~
srikz
I just tried it out. You can 'Download zip' from the github page and extract
it to get all the files. The tutorials are mainly through comments in the html
and css files. I would recommend first reading through the README.md either on
github or in your text editor. Then start with the Basics.html by opening it
in your browser and text editor. This way you can make changes and see the
results. Hope this helps.

